# Repro or not



## Clam (May 19, 2012)

I bought this bottle because I love the color and I know alot of people that are into Vet medicines, when I got it I loved it but then a friend of mine told that there are fakes of this bottle out there which made me worry a bit. The bottle it's self gives no impression of being a fake I have the same bottle only in amber and the only difference between the two is the font on the embossing. The dimentions of the two bottles are exact to the 64th, one has a little longer neck but that is just part of the blowing process. So if anyone knows anything about this I would appreciate the info..............Greg


----------



## surfaceone (May 19, 2012)

Hello Greg,

 Great colors there. I've not encountered the Distemper Remedy in the wild, but have dug a couple dark amber Imperial Manges.

 I would like to see the bases, please. I believe there have been some reproductions of Glover's by the Crownford China gang.

 See This Old Thread.

 Ron's question to Digger Odell:

 "Digger...  How much is the teal variant of Glover's Imperial Distemper Remedy (BIM, 5 inches tall, mint) worth?  Thanks,  Ron Johnson

I have always wondered about the history behind these bottles.  They are all machine made and come in about 4 great colors.  I have never seen one with a label or a shred of a label but I have seen many of the earlier bottles with the same embossing with labels.  I have suspicions that they never held any medicine but I cannot find any evidence.  they are beautiful.  they usually bring $40-50. Digger" From .

 Matt has these:












 "GLOVER'S IMPERIAL DISTEMPER REMEDY H CLAY GLOVER  NEW YORK
   possibly Italian reproduction or mold reuse, ABM, embossed 412 on bottom, found in various colors, sapphire/teal, yellow, olive, etc. Its questionable whether this product was ever sold." From Matt's Nexus.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 19, 2012)

I always thought repro because of all the different colors they're found in. Is it ABM?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 19, 2012)

my current opinion is they are Italian reproductions. Is there a mold number of the bottom?
 They still sell pretty well sometimes.
 They were apparently imported in a wide range of colors with the similar DR KING'S NEW DISCOVERY FOR COUGHS AND COLDS   M. H. MALAIKA & CO. bottles.
 The Italian company supposely bought the original molds.


----------



## Clam (May 19, 2012)

Well this is going to turn into a real who done it........ Because the amber bottle is dug and has 412 on the bottom of it. And they are both blown bottles.........


----------



## Clam (May 19, 2012)

Ok I must be getting old totally missed that the amber bottle says Cure and the teal one says Remedy !!!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (May 19, 2012)

The amber ones have been dug I believe. I have not so far seen one of the weird color ones dug.
 If someone tells me they dug a cobalt, teal, sapphire, emerald ...etc,  that will be something to write home about []
 Some of the odd color ones are seen as ABM.


 ..the remedy is the only one that comes in the odd colors.
 I wasnt refering to the cure bottle.


----------



## saratogadriver (May 20, 2012)

My bet is it's real if blown.  But not my area of collection...

 Jim G




> ORIGINAL:  Clam
> 
> Well this is going to turn into a real who done it........ Because the amber bottle is dug and has 412 on the bottom of it. And they are both blown bottles.........


----------

